# T-dub and clones 5 weeks 4 days flower



## thomasbagnell (Jun 21, 2021)

Yummy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking nice.


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank you sir so where is the best place to buy good seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Look at the top of the page. We have a vendor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

You should enter BUD OF THE MONTH


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 21, 2021)

Is it the BBC bud supply?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

ᐅ Marijuana Seeds for Sale ⇒ Buy Weed Seeds Online @ WSE
					

Want to buy marijuana seeds online? Weedseedsexpress has the best cannabis seeds for sale! Order online now!




					weedseedsexpress.com


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 22, 2021)

So on average about how long does it take a plant to dry proper at 60/60


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 26, 2021)

Today's pics


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

You still got some time but they are looking good.


What is 60/60 /drying you are talking about?

Trim the fan leaves-  waste

Trim the sugar leaves- save

Hang to dry till outside crispy

Bag in paper bags- NOT PILED UP.

Cure , air out and flip a cpl times a day until till stems snap

Jar with proper humidi pucks


Burp and toss around buds in jars multiple times per day- airing them out for about 10-15 minutes each time until they smoke smooth.


- ENJOY!


----------

